# So far on the job.



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Who cares about the house, where are the pictures from the school.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Pulling #12 750 ft.?:blink:

Hopefully it's only for a couple of lights.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I would have pulled 10's for those lights. You should also get into the habit of saying th*w*n for underground pulls, because it will remind you it is a wet location (pipe underground), and you need wire suitable for wet location. Keep in mind most thhn wire is dual rated as both thhn and thwn, but must state that on the wire.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

750', 120 volts, 12 AWG. :lol::lol:

I bet on any of our jobs that would have been at least 4 AWG.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

rodders are great for the mud. 

Or a nice compressor


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

jefft110 said:


> Pulling #12 750 ft.?:blink:
> 
> Hopefully it's only for a couple of lights.


If i can remember correctly it was most likely #10 stranded because of the voltage drop.
It was for a 4 wp receptacles, 2 gfi's, and a pair of pier lights.


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

darren79 said:


> Who cares about the house, where are the pictures from the school.


lol you tryin to bust my balls again?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

darren79 said:


> Who cares about the house, where are the pictures from the school.


Damn skippy. Where are the hotties with low self esteem?!


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*A thought*

I do a lot of plumbing. On a sewer Lateral We have to put a clean out every 100 ft. Now if You did risers and clean outs , this is what You'd have. The ability to run a sewer Camera the whole line , A sewer jetter would blow out any dirt or rocks. Also a big compressor would blow out any standing water from jetter in low spots.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

toolaholic said:


> I do a lot of plumbing. On a sewer Lateral We have to put a clean out every 100 ft. Now if You did risers and clean outs , this is what You'd have. The ability to run a sewer Camera the whole line , A sewer jetter would blow out any dirt or rocks. Also a big compressor would blow out any standing water from jetter in low spots.


what does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

360max said:


> what does that have to do with this thread?


 This- 750 ft run ,and it has foreign object blockage . For a few $$ You would have ability to clean this line ! We know there is a good size dirt blockage ,still in there. I would guess that affects cooling , and derates the conductors.
Do You have some Helpful input ?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What's at the end of the driveway that needs six receptacles? Even #10 is a very small buffer against voltage drop for 750'.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The last time I incurred a blockage while trying to snake I glued a 3/4 FA to the conduit and hooked it up to a garden hose . Within a couple minutes of pressure, rocks and soil guysered up on the other end leaving me a nice wet slippery raceway to pull my wires. I did leave the extra water in there for cooling.


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

Big John said:


> What's at the end of the driveway that needs six receptacles? Even #10 is a very small buffer against voltage drop for 750'.


Theres two lights, 2 receptacles at the house.
about 350 feet in, the driveway goes over a creek . Theres walls on the left and right side of the driveway where it goes directly over it. On the opposite side of those walls, 2 GFI's go on both sides, one for each side. THen at the very beginning, theres two pier lights on both sides and two receptacles on both sides. I should've clarified more about that, i apologize :S


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

You should do a vd calculation on that run at 20 amps. I bet you drop close to 20%. I hope the lawn guy doesn't plug in a leaf blower!:no:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> You should do a vd calculation on that run at 20 amps. I bet you drop close to 20%. I hope the lawn guy doesn't plug in a leaf blower!:no:


Who uses an electric leaf blower on a property like that?


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Who uses an electric leaf blower on a property like that?


The groundskeeper?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> You should do a vd calculation on that run at 20 amps. I bet you drop close to 20%. I hope the lawn guy doesn't plug in a leaf blower!:no:


 It's even worse than that. Almost at 40%. But they'll just have to count on the idea that circuits are rarely loaded near capacity. Even an 8A load would struggle, though.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> The groundskeeper?


Gas powered :whistling2:


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*" as it starts, so it goes "*

First off Alhenry, Congrst's on a job . It started with debris in the conduit,then
Undersizing the wires. Are You working for hacks ? I believe this has been proven . Keep Your head down, Your mouth shut , and get Moneyed up.
Eventually You'll find a good outfit,that doesn't teach bad practices. Good Luck


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

BBQ said:


> 750', 120 volts, 12 AWG. :lol::lol:
> 
> I bet on any of our jobs that would have been at least 4 AWG.



This way the light bulbs will last forever.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

toolaholic said:


> This- 750 ft run ,and it has foreign object blockage . For a few $$ You would have ability to clean this line ! We know there is a good size* dirt blockage* ,still in there. I would guess that affects cooling , and derates the conductors.
> *Do You have some Helpful input ?*


*
*
...clean the conduit out like your supposed too!


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

heel600 said:


> This way the light bulbs will last forever.


And you won't need that dimmer .....


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> It's even worse than that. Almost at 40%. But they'll just have to count on the idea that circuits are rarely loaded near capacity. Even an 8A load would struggle, though.


The weed whipper will come to a dead stop when it hits a blade of grass haha


----------

